# Good couple days on the Au Sable!



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Only time I don't care for them is if their flesh has turned white and is getting soft. The redder the better.


----------



## maliki (Nov 18, 2006)

:tdo12: Beautiful fish gentlemen! Thanks for posting all the pics.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Any reports from this past weekend? Heading up in the a.m... pm's welcome.


----------



## Flyface (Nov 28, 2003)

Good photos and stories here. Hope to join you guys up there soon.


----------



## brad arnett (Feb 13, 2006)

I only had a couple hours to fish but I went 0/0 today.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

brad arnett said:


> I only had a couple hours to fish but I went 0/0 today.


buckshot dont pay the bills brad.lol


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Fished the dam with 6 guys yesterday morning. 2 of us at dawn then 4 more guys a hour later. We fished till noon and had a couple misses and smashed bags. Went down to mid river.for a couple more hours in the afternoon, with nothing to show. Ended up leaving at 4 and headed home. We noticed a smaller stream on the way with a few fishermen and thought we give it a go. Caught one hen 4lb female at 5pm. 

All in all its was an absolute gorgeous day. Not many fishermen on the Ausauble. 

I don't think the rivers are stacked yet, but it is just s matter of time.


----------



## jakek82 (Mar 25, 2015)

Is anyone getting anything out of Oqueoc? Great fishing everyone, enjoy seeing all the fishy pics from up north here!


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

jakek82 said:


> Is anyone getting anything out of Oqueoc? Great fishing everyone, enjoy seeing all the fishy pics from up north here!


It is an unmentionable. So... go find out.


----------



## jakek82 (Mar 25, 2015)

Why is it unmentionable? It is listed as a river allowed to be discussed. Am I not aware of something?


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

jakek82 said:


> Why is it unmentionable? It is listed as a river allowed to be discussed. Am I not aware of something?


My apologies. Did not think it was. I hope someone can help you out. With that river.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

You can talk about the Ocqueoc. If it was me, I'd run up and try it.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

If you try the Oc, leave a report.


----------



## jakek82 (Mar 25, 2015)

Will do. 
Thanks everyone. Hopefully I will have some pics to go with it.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Fished the big A and did quite well given the conditions and fishing of late. LOT's of holdover males, and only a few fresh spring fish. No complaints though. Here's the breakdown of both days:
> 
> Day 1-
> 
> ...


Hey AuSable: Nice report, great fish!! Beyond that though, I most like your Bible verse tag-line!!! Nice to see a fellow Christian (who loves to fish) be willing to share their faith in public. Fish On Bro!!!

And Jesus said unto them, Come ye after me, and I will make you to become fishers of men. Mark 1:17


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool thing is he thanks God for every fish. That's a lot of praying.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

herb09 said:


> Cool thing is he thanks God for every fish. That's a lot of praying.


Yes I do :coolgleam. Be on the Sandy river tomorrow...hope ya saved me a few.


----------



## Big_Holla (Jan 4, 2011)

Good stuff!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Yes I do :coolgleam. Be on the Sandy river tomorrow...hope ya saved me a few.


Well, the Good Lord provided the fish for us to enjoy catching and eating. It is only right that we pray and thank Him when we catch them and again just before eating them! He is good to provide *all* that we need. Christ chose fishermen to be his first disciples!! Fish On Bro!!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Raylaser said:


> Well, the Good Lord provided the fish for us to enjoy catching and eating. It is only right that we pray and thank Him when we catch them and again just before eating them! He is good to provide *all* that we need. Christ chose fishermen to be his first disciples!! Fish On Bro!!



Love seeing fellow outdoorsmen who love the Lord!


----------

